# REDUCING 16/22 HOSE TO 12/16



## logi-cat (5 Jan 2015)

Hi,

I have a Eden 521 filter that uses 16/22 hose. If i was to reduce it to 12/16mm will i encounter any issues?


----------



## tim (5 Jan 2015)

Loss of flow and maybe excess pressure on the pump resulting in damage/ leaks.


----------



## Angelo Kostakis (5 Jan 2015)

i don't have problems with my reduction...


----------



## ian_m (5 Jan 2015)

16mm pipe = 380mm2 area,  12mm pipe = 200mm2 area, thus an approximate halving of pipe area and corresponding flow reduction. Won't be 50% flow reduction, due to increased pressure, but will be reduced.


----------



## logi-cat (5 Jan 2015)

thanks for the feedback, will reconsider.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jan 2015)

Agree with Ian. Reducing flow rate is Very Bad juju.

Flow is King.

Cheers,


----------



## terry82517 (8 Jan 2015)

How about reducing fx5 (25mm i think) pipe to 16/22, would that cause problems other than reduced flow?


----------



## Christos Ioannou (8 Jan 2015)

I had the same dilema. Reduced only intake to accommodate atomizer and inline heater.  Outflow is with original hose. This i guess won't pot strain on pump. Hope this won't affect flow that much.


----------



## terry82517 (8 Jan 2015)

I would have thought if anything it would to better to reduce the outflow not the inflow, as dont manufactures say it's ok to regulate flow on outflow taps if it's to strong, so reducing the pipe work would surly be the same as using the taps to reduce flow?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Jan 2015)

terry82517 said:


> How about reducing fx5 (25mm i think) pipe to 16/22, would that cause problems other than reduced flow?


Don't do it. There is a 40% reduction in flow.




Christos Ioannou said:


> I had the same dilema. Reduced only intake to accommodate atomizer and inline heater. Outflow is with original hose.


And you will have the same problems with flow reduction. It doesn't matter where the reduction occurs. Using original outlet tube makes no difference if there is a reduction in the cross sectional area at any point in the flow circuit.

Cheers,


----------



## terry82517 (9 Jan 2015)

Even at 40% reduction it's still got to be better than what my current tetratec 1200 is turning over. 
As long as it doesn't blow the pump, but I can't see it doing much harm, as I say you can adjust the flow on the taps.


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Jan 2015)

The Tetratec 1200 has a manufacturer's rating of 1200 LPH and delivers somewhere on the order of 600 LPH.
The FX5 has a manufacturer's rating of 2300 LPH and delivers somewhere on the order of 1100 LPH.

A 40% reduction in flow will bring down the delivered output to around 660 LPH. So what was the point of buying an FX5? No tap will bring back that 40%. It's lost forever.

Cheers,


----------

